# "Best" Enneagram Quiz/Test?



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

@RoSoDude, yeah, I've taken that test. It's fairly good, I think. 

Type One: 13
Type Two: 31
Type Three: 9 (I don't even know how I managed that ) 
Type Four: 23
Type Five: 20
Type Six: 49
Type Seven: 33
Type Eight: 0 (Lol)
Type Nine: 60 (<-- Aahhh...) 

I tried to answer honestly but some of the statements seemed rather constricting. The hardest part honestly was when it wanted me to choose between the pairs of words. Sometimes I felt divided 50/50 and sometimes I just couldn't relate to any pair at all. Sometimes I think I went by my own definition of those words. Like it made me choose between "whimsical, emotional" and "controlled, disciplined", both of which are definite parts of me. And it depends on how you view me and when you see me which one I swing more towards. I have a hard time seeing myself as "controlled, disciplined" (especially disciplined) although some people would say I definitely am.  I can see myself as "controlled", though. At the same time I can see a definite "whimsical, emotional" side. And for every pair I had a problem like that. XD 

Especially between things like "engaging, sociable" and "quiet, reclusive". It depends. There's not one I do more than the other... Or "unsure, worrying" and "carefree, confident". That one drove me insane.


----------



## RoSoDude (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I searched through some of my old conversations I had with people about the Enneagram and tests and such, and it appears that I _didn't_ actually get zero three on at least one of my trials with the pstypes Enneagram test. I believe this was the first time I had taken the test. Sorry for lying, @_sodden_. My original scores:

One: 16
Two: 19
Three: 13
Four: 27
Five: 43
Six: 49
Seven: 12
Eight: 0
Nine: 42


Similar to yours, @_Julia Bell_. Dat zero 8. But your 9 score is crazy high. And yes, sometimes the word choice ones were a little strange. Sometimes, I'd agree with only one of the two words on one side (e.g. whimsical, but not emotional), and that would sometimes happen with both choices, so I had to somehow evaluate which had a higher net score... meaning I had to ask myself if the "magnitude" of my whimsicality overcame the "magnitude" of my lack of emotionality. Or something like that. However, I suspect that the general approach of that section of the test was probably to sort between types that can otherwise be quite similar in some respects, such as 6 and 9, or 9 and 2, or 5 and 6, which have also have very defining characteristics that delineate them. So if your score would have been very close between 6 and 9 from the single-purpose questions of before, the mechanic of the last portion of the test would have been to better differentiate those types. Unfortunately, if you _are_ really close between those types, you may just swing to one side from trying to discern between those two sides of yourself.


----------



## gracemontez (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm type 5,i think my tri type is 586.
Wing 5w6 - 16.2
Wing 5w4 - 15.9
Wing 6w5 - 13.4
Wing 4w5 - 12.7
Wing 8w7 - 12.5
Wing 8w9 - 10.7
Wing 6w7 - 9.5
Wing 4w3 - 7


----------



## Distill (Jul 4, 2013)

gracemontez said:


> i'm type 5,i think my tri type is 586.
> Wing 5w6 - 16.2
> Wing 5w4 - 15.9
> Wing 6w5 - 13.4
> ...


586 doesn't exist, can only be from one of each of [234], [567], [891].


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

You are most likely a type 7.

Taking wings into account, you seem to be a 5w4.

Type 7 - 12.3
Type 5 - 11.7
Type 4 - 8.3
Type 9 - 7
Type 3 - 6.7
Type 8 - 6
Type 6 - 5.3

Wing 5w4 - 15.9
Wing 7w8 - 15.3
Wing 7w6 - 15
Wing 5w6 - 14.4
Wing 4w5 - 14.2
Wing 8w7 - 12.2
Wing 4w3 - 11.7
Wing 6w7 - 11.5
Wing 6w5 - 11.2
Wing 3w4 - 10.9
Wing 9w8 - 10
Wing 8w9 - 9.5
Wing 9w1 - 8.4
Wing 3w2 - 7.6

----------------------------------------------------------------------------


You are most likely a type 4 (the Individualist)
with balanced wings

Social variant

Type 4 SO


Type 7 SO


Type 3 SX


Type 5 SX


Type 1 SO


Type 8 SP


Type 6 SP


Type 9 SX


Type 2 SP


----------

